# Uber insurance; .0375 per mile vs.



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

I just started driving for Uber. I only will be trying to make $150 a week max. Is it better for me to use the 4 cents per mile Uber injury insurance or talk to my state farm agent about rideshare insurance? I've read it may cost around 15 a month, vs per mile. I am on disability so I won't be driving full time ever.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think from what I’ve read here that you get better coverage from your carrier when you add ride share to your policy, plus your carrier is acknowledging the commercial use of your vehicle and won’t cancel you for violating the terms of their standard auto policy.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

As I research it further, I am finding this out. I appreciate your reply. I'll call my State farm agent tomorrow.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Kilowatt68 said:


> As I research it further, I am finding this out. I appreciate your reply. I'll call my State farm agent tomorrow.


Might want to check if state farm has rideshare insurance before you call. If they ask if your currently driving you might want to say your considering it otherwise they may cancel your policy immediately,


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

May as well be straight with them, cause if you have an accident with app on they will deny your claim. I know state farm has ride-share insurance, but subject to different states and agents. I may have to change, which will be a shame, they've been super good to me for 30 years.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The optional insurance through uber you're talking about isn't rideshare vehicle insurance.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

Yeah man, my bad. I jumped the gun, tried to delete the post. Is it worth it though? For injury/disability.


----------

